# "Hết hồn" với em gái Angela Phương Trinh



## Xinh (9 Tháng chín 2012)

[h=1]Sau khi Angela Phương Trinh tuyên bố quy y, đến lượt em gái cô  gây sốc.[/h] 						 				 					 						 							*Angela Phương Trinh* được biết  đến với nhiều vai diễn cho tuổi teen. Thế nhưng, giờ đây, cô đã thay  đổi 'chóng mặt'. Người ta thấy một người đàn ông lạ sành điệu luôn đưa  đón cô trên những chiếc xe sang trọng. _Angela Phương Trinh _khẳng định đó là người yêu mình. Đón đọc những thông tin mới nhất về Angela Phương Trinh trên Làng sao  Eva.vn.












                 [TD="width: 60"]                                                                                            
















 		 		 Hôm qua, cư dân mạng xôn xao khi trên một trang web tuổi teen, đăng tải hình ảnh 
*em gái Angela Phương Trinh*
  "khóa môi" bạn đồng giới. Trong ảnh, Phương Trang, em gái Angela Phương  Trinh  "diện" trang phục khá sexy, vô tư trêu đùa, chụp hình với bạn bè  trong quán bar. Đặc biệt, cô còn có bức hình khá nhạy cảm khi vô tư  "khóa môi" một người bạn. Nhìn qua, tưởng đó là bạn trai của cô, nhưng  nhìn kĩ, đó lại là một người có khá nhiều nét nữ tính.  Từ đó, dấy lên  nghi án "tình yêu" với người đồng giới của Phương Trang.
_




_​
_



_​
_Em gái Angela Phương Trinh "khóa môi" bạn đồng giới
_​
_



_​
_Em gái Angela Phương Trinh đi bar, ăn mặc sexy (Ảnh TTVN)_​
 Ngay khi những bức hình trên đăng tải, đã gây "dậy sóng" trong cư dân  mạng. Hầu hết mọi người đều cho rằng đó là hình ảnh phản cảm. Nhẹ thì  có ý kiến comment rằng "hai chị em đều hot", Phương Trang đã khéo học  đòi sớm theo chị. Nặng thì thậm chí có thành viên còn cho rằng "hai chị  em trong nhà này đều hỏng" và đặt ra vấn đề, sự giáo dục, dạy dỗ của ba  mẹ Phương Trinh khi để cho con gái út sớm như vậy: "
_Ôi, sao bố mẹ lại để 2 đứa con gái hư hỏng thế này cơ chứ!" - một ý kiến cho biết._
_"Mình thì thấy tội nghiệp ba mẹ 2 em này" _
- Nickname zukis05 bày tỏ quan điểm.









_Những ý kiến trên mạng về hành động gây sốc của em gái Angela Phương Trinh_​
 Angela Phương Trinh năm nay 17 tuổi, sau khi thành công với vai diễn  "bà mẹ nhí" và một số vai diễn khác, cô được coi là một gương mặt nổi  bật của tuổi teen khi sở hữu ngoại hình xinh xắn, có giọng hát. Tuy  nhiên, Angela Phương Trinh sớm gây thất vọng khi có người yêu sớm,  thường cùng người yêu đi bar, rồi ăn mặc sexy phản cảm và có những tuyên  bố khá 
sốc
 như: "
_Có người sẵn sàng bỏ 25 000 đô để gặp tôi"._

 Bị dư luận lên án khá nhiều, mới đây, Angela Phương Trinh tuyên bố sẽ  quy y và học theo những điều răn của Phật. Thế nhưng, khi mà người đẹp  tuổi teen này vừa đi theo tiếng gọi của Phật pháp chưa lâu thì lại đến  lượt em gái cô là Phương Trang mới 16 đã có một scandal "để đời" khiến  dư luận "hú hồn". Phải chăng, Phương Trang cũng muốn học tập chị gái như  trước kia để được chú ý?



_Hai chị em Angela Phương Trinh hơn nhau một tuổi
_​
_



_​
_Trước đây, Angela Phương Trinh cũng nổi tiếng với những hành động gây sốc
_​
_



_​
_Tuy nhiên, hiện nay Angela Phương Trinh tuyên bố đã quy y và cô ăn mặc kín đáo hơn
_​
_



_​
_Thế nhưng, sau đó chưa lâu, em gái Angela Phương Trinh lại gây chuyện còn động trời hơn cả chị gái_​
 	Như Ý (Eva.vn)


----------

